# Need Some Help On Painting Case



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I might try painting my Otterbox Defender case like hotelmrrsn did in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...inted-otterbox/

I want to make sure I do it right though so before I begin here are the following steps I might take as well as some questions:

1. Minimal Sanding (320,600, or 800 grit sandpaper?)
2. Rustoleum Plastic Primer: 2-3 coats?
3. Rustoleum Painters Touch Gloss White: 2 - 3 coats
4. Clear Coat

Additional Questions:
1. Are these spray paints alright or do you guys recommend something different?
2. I have a nice Ryobi Heat Gun with 200, 500, 800, and 1050 degree settings, which is the best setting to bake on each coat?

I also have tack cloths, rubber gloves, and 90% rubbing alcohol for prepping and such.

Feel free to add suggestions or change around any of my steps. Thanks!


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Your prep sounds good, I didn't use primer. I used 600 grit, and did a very light sanding. Wipe with a tack cloth, paint, bake, paint, bake (repeat until you're happy with the coverage). Apply clear coat, bake and repeat until happy with the look. My heat gun doesn't have temp settings, can't help you there. Keep it far away unless you want to melt your case, won't take long.. Let it dry and sit until it doesn't smell anymore, then put it on your phone and enjoy. Let me know if you have any more questions and post pics when you're done.

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Your prep sounds good, I didn't use primer. I used 600 grit, and did a very light sanding. Wipe with a tack cloth, paint, bake, paint, bake (repeat until you're happy with the coverage). Apply clear coat, bake and repeat until happy with the look. My heat gun doesn't have temp settings, can't help you there. Keep it far away unless you want to melt your case, won't take long.. Let it dry and sit until it doesn't smell anymore, then put it on your phone and enjoy. Let me know if you have any more questions and post pics when you're done.
> 
> -In ThunderShed I trust-


edit: use paint designed for plastic


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot I will follow those steps. Yea I will get some paint for plastic although I was told that if you use plastic primer it doesn't matter to much on what type of paint you use, but just to be safe I will get some. I probably won't be doing this for a couple days maybe longer I haven't decided if I will do it yet, but when I do I will post pics


----------

